# Orbea jerseys



## OHroadie (Jul 12, 2010)

I just got a team jersey in the mail that I ordered from the pro shop. Ahh the super slim euro race fit. I can handle race fit, but I swear they mistakenly sent a womans jersey.

Any of you Orbea fans purchase one and give some pointers on sizing? I am 5'10 have 32" waist (43-44 chest) about 180 and can usually squeeze into a large, sometimes XL. Keido sports wear is the mfr and checked the website but it is boogered up.

From what I found that a 2XL in a pro-fit or euro race can run long. I am hoping the XL is the way to go.


----------



## Big Jim Mac (Jun 28, 2007)

Ha, feel your pain! I ordered a jersey from Orbea a couple years ago, got the large which fits me pretty well in other brands. Got it on and thought I would have to cut it off! If anyone wants to assume ownership of this jersey pm me, I would say if you are a medium it might work. This is mostly white with blue trim.

BTW, what happened to Etxeondo?? Love their stuff, but only see it on closeouts in the US.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I am down to a L jersey on most with a snug fit, however I get the XL if race cut. I just got mine in yesterday and very displeased with it The size XL was extremely snug for my 6'3 and 187lb frame. The zipper immediately came off the first time zipping. I thought ordering from the pro shop it would be a higher end jersey then the norm chinese stuff........but I guess I was wrong. I took it to an alteration shop for them to install a new FULL length zipper for 15$. Oh well still like it, but I guess I should have gotten the chinese and waited for the 6 wk shipping lol.


----------



## ccaddy (Jan 9, 2012)

I find Chinese shipping times to Can to be waaay faster then from the US .
Fastest was 4 days


----------



## Orbea-USA (Sep 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear some of you have had issues with our Authentic and Replica Jerseys. They do tend to run a size small on top of being a race cut jersey. So, some people will go two sizes up to accomplish the fit the desire.
If you ever purchase something from Orbeastore.com or the ProShop and you are not happy with it, please contact me at [email protected] and I will do my best to get you taken care of.
Thanks
Frank W


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

I ordered an Authentic Team jersey from their pro shop and it did come small. I sent it back and as soon as Orbea received my return tracking number, a new larger size was sent out. 

My new one is still a tight fit, but a good fit. It's also holding up real well. :thumbsup:


----------

